# after wax



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

hi guys how do you maintain your waxed car weekly eg. say you washed, clayed, polish, glaze, seal, waxed on friday, what do you the next friday. eg wash, dry, polish, glaze, seal?
wash, dry, glaze?
wash, dry, wax?
wash, dry, glaze?
wash, dry,? 
let me no what you guys do cheers :detailer:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

some are putting Z8 ontop and some Wet Glaze 2


----------



## Silent VR6 (Apr 1, 2012)

ok
i just wash then dry and use some uqw


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Just wash, dry then Quick Detailer, repeat until wax needs re applied.


----------



## w777ara (May 27, 2010)

Wash dry and quick detailer.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wash, Dry then QD.


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Rinse then foam followed by a rinse,wash,rinse then dry it off and some Meguiars final touch. Brings it all up a treat.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

+1 for the wash dry qd!
i also used ag aqua wax that i got for a prezzie to top it up! but ive run out 

any ideas for a replacement??


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

shudaman said:


> +1 for the wash dry qd!
> i also used ag aqua wax that i got for a prezzie to top it up! but ive run out
> 
> any ideas for a replacement??


Could look at the Bilt Hamber Hydra wax or Optimum Car Wax. I have not used the BH but if it is as good as the rest of their products it should be really worth considering.

The Optimum is a incredibly easy to use wax


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

PW, Shampoo, PW, Dry, clean windows
If very bad as in insect and lots of dirt, PW, snow foam, detail brush appropiatly, PW, shampoo, PW, dry, clean windows.
Thats what I've been doing, hope that helps.


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

JD-Cumbria said:


> Just wash, dry then Quick Detailer, repeat until wax needs re applied.


That! :thumb: I use Tropical Mist and it makes the paint look wet


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

When the waxed look starts to fade I use FK 425. then wax when I have some free time


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wash, Dry then QD.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I wash dry (SRP sometimes) glaze then wax every one/two weeks depending on when I clean the car


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:thumb:


bero1306 said:


> Wash, Dry then QD.


+1:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

JD-Cumbria said:


> Just wash, dry then Quick Detailer, repeat until wax needs re applied.


^^This^^


----------



## josh williams (Sep 21, 2012)

Currently using demon shine QD as a final however only because i bought a big 5 ltr bottle when i started!

Will i notice much difference with something like megs final touch?


----------

